# breaking in the carrot stick



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I got a new carrot stick today soI went to try it out,I started off at pensacola beach, not much over there soI went to thequietwater dock,I caught two flounder andI saw a bunch of mullet. Over allI was very impressed with my rod.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job. I have a buddy who got one recently. I made a couple casts with it one night while we were docklight fishing from our yaks. The rod felt great, made some beautiful skip-casts under docks, and had a decent bit of muscle to pull fish out. I can't ever own one myself though because I CANNOT STAND the way they look!



No offense intended, if it catches fish for you and you like it then keep jackin em up!



Alex


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats. You'll love that rod.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll like it a lot, I have 3... they are the best inshore rod on the market.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I will admit it looks kinda funky, but i like it and it works GREAT and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Because the fish care what it looks like.

What reel do have it paired with?

I love mine and the orange, well, it grows on you a bit.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

JoeZ, wright now i have a cheap little shimano but im thinking about getting a stratic or an sanora.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I can't ever own one myself though because I CANNOT STAND the way they look!



Dude, I don't get it. Carrotsticks are some sick rods. If I were you, I would get a stradic for it. I bought my first stradic about a year ago and I love it. It's as smooth as a staal if not smoother.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Dont break it in too much...I wouldnt even mention break and carrot in the same sentence from now on if I were you. I got one...its still in one piece thank god. You will love it.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the Carrot Stik club. I love orange; Lane recently gave me a carrot stik for my birthday. Now, I have become addicted to carrots, and whenI see orange I get sexually aroused.

Besides all of that, they are great fishing tools that will help you deliver your cast whereever you want it, and they are sturdy enough to bring in the catch. My recent best is an estimated (fisherman's estimate - but with witness) 40 lb redfish on 8 lb test line.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

I liked mine too, until it shattered into 8 different sections setting the hook on a rat red. Tex is right, dont stress the rod too much. I have heard as high as a 40% failure rate. Check out some of the comments on other forums if you are thinking about buyingone. Nottrying to slam them, just giving my personal experience. It was one great feeling rod though. Thankfullythe company honored the warranty andI got a new one (I sold itcheap without using it). Unfortunately I have heard the return policy may be changing after the mass failures.


----------

